# What happened with www.hauntproject.com?



## ntokheim (Aug 28, 2007)

What's up with hauntproject.com? Hasn't been any new projects posted since April.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Do you want the long or short version?


----------



## ntokheim (Aug 28, 2007)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Check out this thread for the long version: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115593-hauntproject-com-stripped-gutted.html

The short version is that Rik, the owner of Hauntproject, passed away suddenly last year. There was question as to who would take over running the site, and a friend of Rik's said he would do it. There was a bit of red tape, but everything is now online and under the control of Robert Santos (of Mantooth Manor).

Unfortunately, it doesn't get updated very often, since the way the site was coded make it difficult to do quick updates.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Check out Monster List and Omar's Haunted Trail. Between the two of them, they probably have just about all the same props.


----------



## frightdeveloper (Jul 16, 2007)

revisiting all my Halloween bookmarks, I noticed that http://hauntproject.com/ goes to a page that says:
Account for domain hauntproject.com has been suspended

Perfessor's (RIP) site was always one of my go-to's. I have other project sites bookmarked, but I just always enjoyed his the most.

anyone have any information on what happened to the site?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

May just be a billing issue, since it's possible that the billing is still under Rik's name but the site is maintained by someone else now.


----------

